
Potassium Metal Battery - simonebrunozzi
https://www.pnas.org/content/117/11/5588
======
simonebrunozzi
TL;DR: Li-Ion batteries are expensive, etc; Potassium-based batteries are
cheaper, but until now performance is far from Li-Ion.

Using Potassion for both anode and catode provides better performance, but
dendrites cause the battery to short, and other problems.

These researchers found a way to "heat" the dendrites periodically, thus
possibly removing the main hurdle.

